# Updating a 6.2 server's ports



## geocrasher (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everybody, I'm a linux admin with a few years experience, and I just picked up a job doing some sysadmin work for a client who has two machines running FreeBSD 6.2. They need PHP, OpenSSL, and a few other services updated. Are there any projects for maintaining the older version? 

Thanks for any points in the right direction. I'm not asking for any howto's or anything, just some basic information so I don't beat my head against walls that others might have solved a long time ago.

Thanks a bunch!

Ryan


----------



## gilinko (Jul 24, 2010)

The 6.2 release is not supported, and by november 30 2010(in 4 months) the entire 6.X branch will reach it's EOL. So an upgrade to at least 7.X or more preferably 8.X is strongly recommended.

For the software. If it's installed by ports, then read up in the Handbook about the ports tree and general system information. If it's not maintained by the ports tree, then do start using it as it will assist you in keeping the system updated.

Many questions on how to upgrade and such has been answered already in the forum, so do use the search function.

One note of warning though, as you "come from" the Linux world. There is no yum/rpm/apt solution to update your entire system without any interaction from you. FreeBSD has a lot of tools to help, but you have to use them and know what you are doing all the way.


----------



## geocrasher (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks Gilinko, that is great information. I've been doing reading on the differences between Linux and FreeBSD, and I understand the difference in package management. I'm thinking an upgrade to 7.x or 8.x as well, but I don't know if I'm ready for that yet. If I can get them patched up for now (they need it for ISO compliance) then I can get them into newer servers later. 

Thanks again. You saved me hours of searching in a couple minutes of your time, and I appreciate it. 

I will definitely use the searches here as well. I've been on the 'net too long, and told too many people to "search the forums!" to not know better ;-)


----------

